# Need recipe for pollen patties using Bee Pro



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I just take 5 cups of the BP and add enough 2:1 sugar syrup till the consistency is like play dough. You don't want it too "loose" or it will spoil. I think it was around a quart of sugar syrup, but can't remember. This made about 7 good sized patties. I also threw an extra cup of sugar into the bowl while mixing it.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

BeeGhost said:


> You don't want it too "loose" or it will spoil.


How should Bee Pro be stored? Does it need to be frozen, or can it be stored at room temperature?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

As for the 50# sack I have, I just store it in a cool dry place. For the patties, I just make it up the night before I want to use them, put them in a Tupperware container and put them in the fridge till the next day. If I were to make a bunch up I would probably freeze them and thaw them out the morning before using them, or the night before in the fridge.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

My BeePro formula is 
25 lbs. 2:1 syrup to 10lbs. BeePro

I make it thick enough so it won't run down between the combs. The mixture thickens considerably over might.

Honey buckets weigh 2 lbs.
Add 2:1 until scale reads 27
Add BeePro until scale reads 37
Mix thoroughly


----------



## sebashtionh (Apr 6, 2016)

old post but Michael does this harden up in the hive? I mean rock hard.
Has you mixing changed? any sugar added or HBH or pro health added?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

New recipe...

I use a cement mixer now and make a larger batch than I can in a bucket

17 lb hot water
42 lb sugar
6oz vegetable oil
25 lb dry sub I use Ultrabee...already has lemongrass

This mix doesn't harden as Beepro with sugar did. The oil helps. Still, I sandwich it between waxed paper.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbOGFxfjL44
================================ Moderator update ================
I am editing Michael's post as he has indicated in a different thread that the 6oz of oil is a typo and it should be 6 cups of oil.


Michael Palmer said:


> Hey Gumpy, thanks. You're right. Thanks for catching it. The correct amount is 6 cups, not 6 ounces.


Here is the related thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?342143-Ultra-Bee-Powder-patty-recipe


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

If you have HFCS available, substitute this for your sugars and liquids. Keep the water out and the patty will not dry out


----------



## Scitfrostbite (Aug 15, 2015)

I’m not near as exact as others, I just take a couple cups of pollen sub and add syrup (2:1 or 1:1) until it’s a thick paste. If I happen you make more than I need right then, I’ll freeze it as patties with wax paper.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I didn't have access to HFCS, so I made invert sugar syrup and the patties came out perfectly. I used the Ultra bee recipe on the canister. Made about 25 lbs worth and froze what I didn't use.


----------



## PRHUNE (Mar 22, 2018)

I realize that pollen stores are an important part of trying to make sure that hives have the resources to raise brood once the queen starts laying again after some dormancy. Dry feeding Ultra Bee in late winter in tube type feeders is being promoted by some respected beekeepers. There are videos showing hoards of bees visiting these feeders on days that have moderate temperatures.
In Ohio, there were quite a few reports that pollen stores were short to very short going into winter. If so, that could seriously affect what happens when hives begin to enter into brood rearing.

Would this feeding of dry pollen substitute (Ultra Bee) really help in times of shortage? Are the bees actually storing it for later use or are they consuming it quickly without storing it?

Michael Palmer's recipe using it requires that it be fed in a "wet" mixture. 

Is there an advantage to adding pollen collected from the bees to Michael's recipe? I'm interested in hearing what others think.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

PRHUNE said:


> Would this feeding of dry pollen substitute (Ultra Bee) really help in times of shortage? Are the bees actually storing it for later use or are they consuming it quickly without storing it?
> 
> Michael Palmer's recipe using it requires that it be fed in a "wet" mixture.
> 
> Is there an advantage to adding pollen collected from the bees to Michael's recipe? I'm interested in hearing what others think.



Surely the mix would be better if you added pollen gathered from your bees. You must be sure not to trap pollen from colonies with chalkbrood. 
Feeding dry is a great idea, if they can fly. No flight here yet.


----------



## PRHUNE (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Mike
March here in northwest Ohio has not been very kind either. Only a few days for the bees to fly and collect some willow pollen. Very little pollen has come in from Skunk Cabbage. Red maples have not broken bud, so no pollen from them. Looks like your winter has been brutal. 
I was out feeding pollen supplement patties to hives most of the afternoon. I wish things would change up soon ..... for the better.
Thanks for the reply. 
For anyone wanting to see the videos of bees feeding from the pollen feeders, visit the West Central Ohio Beekeepers website on Facebook.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I’ll second the high fructose corn syrup. For a couple of years I’ve tried sugar syrup. I’ve never been able to keep the patties from drying out. Wax paper and oil didn’t help. This year I bought prosweet from mann lake. It’s expensive but it’s the only hfcs I could find. I’ve had patties in my hives for about a week and a half with no evidence of them drying out. So I’m sold. 

I’m also keeping fingers crossed for flying weather. I keep my hives indoors and keep telling myself this week I will let them out. Ive taken them out for cleansing flights but not for good.


----------



## Samsdad (Mar 24, 2021)

Michael Palmer said:


> My BeePro formula is
> 25 lbs. 2:1 syrup to 10lbs. BeePro
> 
> I make it thick enough so it won't run down between the combs. The mixture thickens considerably over might.
> ...


Thanks, Mike. This recipe is useful.


----------

